# Possible Manual Transmission for USA A3/S3 in 2018?



## 03jettaturbo (Jan 6, 2004)

*Possible Manual Transmission for USA 2018 A3/S3?*

So, Audi previously stated that manual transmissions would be going away in the USA market. Audi has now brought MT back to the A4. Also, the 2018 A5 will once again offer a MT (initial plans for the 2018 A5 only offered an AT).

Given how vocal people have been about the lack of a MT in the A3/S3 (as we all know a car this size SHOULD have a MT offering), could there possibly be some hope for a MT in the 2018 A3/S3?


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

one can only hope.


----------



## iceorbital (Jul 2, 2011)

they would need to re-certify the car with a MT configuration for the US which costs $$$$. Given the current 8V A3 is already past its mid-life refresh, i'd say no chance.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

Absolutely will not happen. I wish, but no.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

If the clutch was as crappy as the one in the Golf R, I wouldn't want it.

But I wish we could get one with a good MT.


----------



## 03jettaturbo (Jan 6, 2004)

The 2017 A4 (and the 2018 A5) has a manual tranny only with Quattro, and it will not be offered on the S4/S5.

Hoping the 2018 A3 Quattro will follow this pattern.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

03jettaturbo said:


> So, Audi previously stated that manual transmissions would be going away in the USA market. Audi has now brought MT back to the A4. Also, the 2018 A5 will once again offer a MT (initial plans for the 2018 A5 only offered an AT).
> 
> Given how vocal people have been about the lack of a MT in the A3/S3 (as we all know a car this size SHOULD have a MT offering), could there possibly be some hope for a MT in the 2018 A3/S3?


The 2018 Order guide says no:


----------



## 03jettaturbo (Jan 6, 2004)

Well that just sucks - ah well.




iliveoncaffiene said:


> The 2018 Order guide says no:


----------



## Drezz (Sep 9, 2013)

*such a shame*

Such a shame that there's no manual option for the A3.

For a shopper who wants a premium/sporty compact with decent power, AWD and manual, what is there?? Golf R is too expensive.

I'm currently pondering whether I could stomach RWD during snowy western NY winters. BMW 228i with snow tires...?


----------



## vdub718 (Jan 22, 2015)

This really sucks that Audi doesn't offer the manual in the A3. I really wanted to get this car so bad when I saw the hype around this current gen introduced back in late 2013, early 2014. Then they announced last second that there wasn't a "business case" to offer the manual. Annoying since a lot of pictures and promo videos of the car during the launch showed a manual gearbox! I think the take rate would have been somewhere around 10-15% on this car. I would guess they are in single digits on the A4/A5. Maybe the VW/Audi US execs thought they would've took too many sales away from VW's offerings with a manual? IDK. I think Audi really missed it on this one though.


----------

